# dips



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

has anyone ever wondered how much ur actually pushing. im 109kg and i do reps with 50kg attaches so im guessing im pushing 130-140?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've not wondered.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> has anyone ever wondered how much ur actually pushing. im 109kg and i do reps with 50kg attaches so im guessing im pushing 130-140?


Your maths is terrible


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Machine1983 said:


> has anyone ever wondered how much ur actually pushing. im 109kg and i do reps with 50kg attaches so im guessing im pushing 130-140?


Add your body weight and the amount that you attach ie

109 + 50 = 159kg

J


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

no, as ur not actually lifting from ur elbow down u have to subtract some weight, ur never goin to be shifting ur entire bodyweight in any exercise


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Machine1983 said:


> has anyone ever wondered how much ur actually pushing. im 109kg and i do reps with 50kg attaches so im guessing im pushing 130-140?


Pics of 15kg forearms


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics of 15kg forearms


Fvvkin made me chuckle did this


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

im sure urs weigh much more with all that wackin off to that midget porn u were asking about


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm still using counterweights, I'm either too heavy or too weak but im working on it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

davemanton said:


> I'm still using counterweights, I'm either too heavy or too weak but im working on it.


Try unassisted negatives mate as well. Start with arms straight and lower yourself down over a 3 second negative. Jump back up and do it again. Works well when starting out


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Try unassisted negatives mate as well. Start with arms straight and lower yourself down over a 3 second negative. Jump back up and do it again. Works well when starting out


Controlled Negative dips are superb. Much better than doing a dropset IMO


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> no, as ur not actually lifting from ur elbow down u have to subtract some weight, ur never goin to be shifting ur entire bodyweight in any exercise


do you not grip the bar using your fore arms?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Controlled Negative dips are superb. Much better than doing a dropset IMO


Going to try this, never really tried negatives or drop sets or anything on dips... worth a try!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Going to try this, never really tried negatives or drop sets or anything on dips... worth a try!


I do them as my last chest exercise before moving onto tri's and only do negatives when I've failed on my last set and only once or twice a month. I keep going until I literally can't control the negative at all and just fall straight back down lol.

About a year ago I was stuck on 40kg's for 5*5 db press for weeks and not able to hit 4 or 5 reps on my last set... did these once and the next session banged out 5,5,5,5,8. might be a coincidence but I like to think they helped.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

His sums may look retarded but Machine1983 is actually right! 

Your forearms dont move, and only the top end of your upper arms move.

So, the effective weight being lifted is BW + plates, minus the weight of your

forearms and say, half the weight of your upper arms. So thats something like

10Kg off the weight, depending how big your arms are.

Not that it matters, unless you want to get really nerdy comparing lifting weights

with your buddy or something. Just try to add more weight each workout and

watch those triceps grow.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I know exaxtly what i'm dipping. My body weight + added weight = weight i'm dipping


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****** said:


> His sums may look retarded but Machine1983 is actually right!
> 
> Your forearms dont move, and only the top end of your upper arms move.
> 
> ...


I don't know what dips you are doing with only half your upper arm is being lifted.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

It may only be the top part of your arm moving but your whole body is off the floor and therefore lifted


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

****** said:


> His sums may look retarded but Machine1983 is actually right!
> 
> Your forearms dont move, and only the top end of your upper arms move.
> 
> ...


Biomechanics do not work like that. The movement cannot be reduced to an idealised lever on a single joint, although one can do some crude calculations based on them. The muscles of the forearm and the upper arm are involved in stabilising the body, maintain grip, tensegrity and balance throughout execution.

FWIW adult human male forearms are not particularly heavy, and would be unlikely to exceed 2.5kg.

J


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics of 15kg forearms


  made me laugh hard


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

never worried about the weight,just push untill i cant knock any more out


----------

